# Spanky's new friend



## lienluu (Oct 2, 2006)

He found this outside today and brought it in, he was so proud of himself.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

I swear, Spanky is my favorite other forum cat (and sometimes he trump's moey, but not tonight, she's being cute. She so loves watching the fishies.)  he has such personality. Of course, I love Sir Willard Cat, and the talented Bert, and of course Lefty, and Murphy and Gregory also. My top five. Er. Six!


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

Please tell me that giant green thing isnt real


----------



## lienluu (Oct 2, 2006)

bwester said:


> Please tell me that giant green thing isnt real



It is a tomatoe horn worm, and it IS real!!!!! so disgusting. I am glad he didn't bite into it. they oooooze gross green juices if you prick them.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope it didn't prick Spanks! Youch!!


----------



## lienluu (Oct 2, 2006)

Heather said:


> I hope it didn't prick Spanks! Youch!!



No way, i quickly caught it and released it back outside


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Oct 2, 2006)

Forcing contestants to eat live tomato hornworms has been a popular challenge (with viewers) on Fear Factor. It looks like Spanky is willing to take it on voluntarily.


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

Last time I saw a creature like that, it was talking to David Bowie, though that could have been the movie Labyrinth


----------



## Sangii (Oct 3, 2006)

cute cat !!! and gross worm, disgusting !


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

You should have thrown the worm to the fishes. It eats good crops. E.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, but it grows up to be a beautiful sphinx moth.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, but it can devestate crops.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, but it can devestate crops.


You'd have to have a lot more than one or two to do that. If I see only one or two on my tomato plants, I let them be.


----------

